# Twins from DE



## SniperSam (Oct 14, 2014)

Just before we had our egg transfer our Doctor out at IVF Spain indicated that there was a very real possibility that we could develop twin from the 2 embryos.
Now my wifes HCG was 844 which we have been told is high and COULD indicate twins, I think we will find out more at our first internal scan on the 29th.

It got me thinking though, just how common is it to have both embryos survive?


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

At Gennet in Prague where I went, the twin rate for fresh donor egg cycles transferring 2 embryos is about 1/3 I think, altho it seems higher due to the large number of ladies on FF that are having twins!


----------



## SniperSam (Oct 14, 2014)

The stats that we were given was 80% chance of pregnancy and of that 30% chance of twins.
To be honest we were very cautious of the success rate figures, it was all very strange because after the transfer all the staff involved shook our hands basically congratulating us! I guess they got it right though.

The idea of twins really scares the life out of me, I won't lie. Then I think of all the couple out there that are strugglying to start a family, just like how we were and no matter what you have to be thankful, singleton, twins whatever.


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

heysam said:


> The idea of twins really scares the life out of me, I won't lie.


I hear you! Best to take it one step at a time...

and then if it IS twins, talk to some twin families (sorry, no experience there). We actually did a single embryo transfer last time, & it took, don't know how we would be able to handle two at the same time but folks seem to do it all the time!

It'll be hard to get thru these 10 days, I know. But the first scan is really cool.


----------



## SniperSam (Oct 14, 2014)

Exciting times but still scary too


----------



## sw311 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hiya

We went to Iakentro in Athens and had 2 embryos put back. We were told it was a 75% chance of one taking and 50% chance of both. I'm now 7 weeks today with twins!!!! We saw and heard the heartbeats on Saturday! Have to admit...I'm feeling nervous and scared at the prospect of carrying them successfully, and then coping with two little people. But above all, I'm feeling blessed and I'm planning on taking it easy. 

Be great to chat with others in the same boat ( I might start a new thread for 40+ carrying twins if there isn't one already)

Take care and good luck everyone. xxx


----------



## SniperSam (Oct 14, 2014)

Well my wife is 42 now. And I think we'll find out next Wednesday.......


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Hiya.

I have 16 month old twins from de. Got to say, they are amazing. It is hard work (I liked it when I could put them in a room and they would stay still-lol), but it's great. 

Xxx


----------



## hollyblue (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi!

We went to Reprofit in Brno and put back 2 blastocysts from DE's.  From memory, I think the expected pregnancy rate from 1 embryo was about 45-50%, and the pregnancy rate from 2 embryos was about 60-65%, and about 40% of those who became pregnant having had 2 put back, would be pregnant with twins.

Thus 40% of 65% = approx 26% chance overall?

We were in that sub-group and our twin girls are due in a few weeks.    I am 42.


----------



## SniperSam (Oct 14, 2014)

Well thats the first scan over with, TWINS!!!!!
I dont think i'm dealing with it very well, i'm scared that i'm not gonna be able to cope.
Obviously i'm happy but we are just normal people, oh I dont know, my head is a bit frazzled.


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

congrats (i think?!)

hang on, it's ginna be a fun ride!!


----------



## HopefulHRH (Jun 12, 2011)

Congratulations on your twins. It is very hard work and does seem daunting but it's also really amazing.

Maybe see if there are any twin clubs local to you and go along and chat with fellow parents of multiples, you'll pick up lots of tips.


----------



## SniperSam (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks for the replies folks, it is definately congratulations, after all its what we wanted, its taken 3 years and 3 ivf attempts, i'm just scared I wont be a good enough dad to the 2 of them.

We have both had a wee cry tonight about it, we want to give them the best and i'm scared i wont be able too. I know its still early days yet and a long way off but we have to start thinking about it.


----------



## wibblebit (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh that is fantastic news  congratulations! I saw your other post on the other forum. I'm very excited to hear it was successful. I hope the pregnancy goes smoothly, and that you get the attentive care you need. 

I think twins can bring challenges, but they have a special bond too, you have a nice strong family  

I wonder if I could message you about your donor egg experience w Belfast GCRM/Spain clinic? We had two rounds of ivf. One private one, NHS both at the Royal. 

I don't think my husband has fully come round to the idea.... I'm not sure if I have even. After two frustrated IVF attempts, it's looking like we need a donor. It's been a long very sad road. Adoption is so difficult here, that donor eggs seems less extreme, and more likely to result in a family. Sorry to rant on your thread. I just have so many questions about your experience. 

Please do keep us up to date. Yay for you guys


----------

